# Pest ID



## joffems (May 2, 2014)

Does anyone know what the brown item growing on the base of this coral is?

I've removed it and the coral is sitting in a cup. I'm a bit skeptical and may toss the coral out.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Aptasia?

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## joffems (May 2, 2014)

jamie1985 said:


> Aptasia?
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick reply.

I did a google image search for comparison and the attached item definitely looks like the aiptasia. Fun times ahead.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yea they suck to get rid of...I have an ongoing issue with them too...AptasiaX works short term but lately I've found that they come back...peppermint shrimps work sometimes, copperband butterfly fish work sometimes...I just tried berghia nudibranches and so far I haven't noticed them doing anything at all...they are PITA's for sure!

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesurex (Oct 6, 2011)

I want to say aiptasia as well 😊

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## joffems (May 2, 2014)

Jesurex said:


> I want to say aiptasia as well &#128522;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## joffems (May 2, 2014)

jamie1985 said:


> Yea they suck to get rid of...I have an ongoing issue with them too...AptasiaX works short term but lately I've found that they come back...peppermint shrimps work sometimes, copperband butterfly fish work sometimes...I just tried berghia nudibranches and so far I haven't noticed them doing anything at all...they are PITA's for sure!
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


I definitely have more research to do. Fun times await.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I have peppermint shrimp that eat Aptasia $12 each


----------



## joffems (May 2, 2014)

carl said:


> I have peppermint shrimp that eat Aptasia $12 each


Thanks Carl.

Unfortunately, I don't think the shrimp will work well in my tank. I have a melanurus wrasse and a flame hawkish.

The two fish tend to leave my cleaner shrimp alone, but I'm worried that new small shrimp will appear as a delicious snack.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

carl said:


> I have peppermint shrimp that eat Aptasia $12 each


Where are you located?

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I also have leather jacket file fish that eat Aptasia, reef safe with caution $24 qtd


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

joffems said:


> Thanks Carl.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't think the shrimp will work well in my tank. I have a melanurus wrasse and a flame hawkish.
> 
> The two fish tend to leave my cleaner shrimp alone, but I'm worried that new small shrimp will appear as a delicious snack.


My cleaner shrimp killed my last peppermint shrimp...but now I haven't been able to find my cleaner shrimp in a couple of weeks so I would like to try a peppermint again!

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

jamie1985 said:


> carl said:
> 
> 
> > I have peppermint shrimp that eat Aptasia $12 each
> ...


I am located near islington and 401, I also drive around the GTA cleaning fishtanks if you want to meet up somewhere


----------



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

I had a couple in my very first tank. I smeared some kalk paste on them and it took care of them. Mind you they were quite small


----------

